# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ράγισμα αυγού

## Alex2

Καλή σας μέρα φίλες και φίλοι
Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ και καινούριος στην εκκόλαψη αυγων. Τη δεδομένη στιγμή έχω σε μια εκκολαπτική μηχανή 6 αυγά κότας τα οποία βρίσκονται στη δωδέκατη μέρα. Δυστυχώς όμως, σήμερα όταν πήγα να ανοίξω την εκκολαπτικη για να γυρίσω τα αυγά, έπεσε κατά λάθος το καπάκι της πάνω σε ένα αυγό, δημιουργώντας του μια ρωγμή. Η ρωγμή είναι μικρή και δεν φαίνεται το εσωτερικό του αυγού. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν σας είναι εύκολο τι να κάνω, κατά πόσο πρέπει να βγάλω ή να αφήσω το αυγό και αν υπάρχει ελπίδα να βγει νεοσσος. Σήμερα είχα σκοπό να κάνω ωοσκοπηση αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να πράξω. 
Προσπαθώ να σας επισυνάψω φωτογραφία αλλά είναι η πρώτη μου επαφή με ένα τέτοιο Φόρουμ οπότε δεν ξέρω πως. Θα το εκτιμούσα αν με ενημέρωνατε και ως προς αυτό.

----------


## amastro

Καλώς ήρθες Αλέξανδρε.
Αν έχεις τις φωτογραφίες στο κινητό, μπορείς να τις ανεβάσεις με Tapatalk.
Αν είσαι από υπολογιστή, κάνε εγγραφή στο Imgur, ανέβασε εκεί και μετά με αντιγραφή εικόνας - επικόλληση
τις εμφανίσεις στο μήνυμά σου.

----------


## Alex2

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επεξήγηση. Ελπίζω να μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε

----------

